# No Tank



## Wis-ski (Dec 20, 2015)

I am looking to upgrade my co2 system, really like the look of the GLA stuff.; But why do they not offer a NO tank option?


----------



## Riverboa (Mar 18, 2009)

From context, I take it that you meant CO2 tank/cylinder. 
You may be looking at their CO2 'system' page (CO2 tank included as part of the package) as opposed to the CO2 'regulator' page (Aquarium CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums), you can order the regulator without the CO2 cylinder. 

Good luck!

-T


----------

